# My first Look Bike



## fletchnj05 (Apr 27, 2005)

I wanted to post a HUGE thanks to this Look Forum. I picked up a 585 on Friday and I'm in love!
After months of reading reviews, and talking to folks about different carbon bikes the 585 appeared to be the best for me.

The list consisted of the following bikes….

Scott CR1	
Orbea Orca
Look 585
Giant TCR ADVANCED (No way I was riding a pink bike!)
Jamis Xenith Pro (LBS would have given me a killer deal) 
Louis Garneau 6.2 & 6.3
Specialized S-Works Tarmac E5

So any way guys, I just wanted to jump on the band wagon and shout I too love LOOK bikes….


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

When you get a chance!


----------



## fletchnj05 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Ok I really suck....*

Here's my ride...


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Sweet ride. Is that a 53? What bottle cages are those?


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Oh oh oh I LOVE it BIGTIME!!!

Such a Hot bike indeed. Enjoy it.


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

*Congratulations*

I've always like the appearance of Look frames. I guess they have been working with carbon fiber for a pretty long time and really know what they are doing. I've liked what I've seen from their latest framesets. It's especially nice that they appear to have addressed structural integrity and durability. I haven't seen any Look frames trashed.


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice ride!!! 

Although IMO its a shame you jumped on the Ksyrium bandwagon.... there are a lot of nice wheels out there that are cheaper, lighter, and probably just as stiff.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

haz a tcr said:


> Although IMO its a shame you jumped on the Ksyrium bandwagon.... there are a lot of nice wheels out there that are cheaper, lighter, and probably just as stiff.


Maybe one or two of those three (cheaper, lighter, or just as stiff) but not comparable in all categories *and* bombproof. I've put 12,000 hard miles on mine and all I had to do was true the rear wheel once. Add in Mavic's excellent MP3 warranty program, and it's very difficult to find a better all-around package in a pre-built wheel. There's a reason there is a Ksyrium bandwagon to jump on - they're excellent wheels, light enough to race, tough enough to use for training, and they look sharp. 
 

OP: sweet build!


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*which bar?*

Peterpen, fantastic bike. I have a 2004 look KG 481 sl, with DA, FSA full carbon compact crank, ksyrium wheels, cinelli carbon stem and bar. Excellent bike, but considerably heavier than yours I am afraid.

Which bar have you mounted on your bike? FSA?


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

peterpen said:


> Maybe one or two of those three (cheaper, lighter, or just as stiff) but not comparable in all categories *and* bombproof. I've put 12,000 hard miles on mine and all I had to do was true the rear wheel once. Add in Mavic's excellent MP3 warranty program, and it's very difficult to find a better all-around package in a pre-built wheel. There's a reason there is a Ksyrium bandwagon to jump on - they're excellent wheels, light enough to race, tough enough to use for training, and they look sharp.
> 
> 
> OP: sweet build!


Those are fair enough points... but wheelsets such as DT RR1450 are seriously underrated compared to the Ksyrium....they are 150g lighter, very stiff, with excellent quality hubs, but it seems that a lot of people just go with the Ksyrium because either they don't know the options out there, or they go for the bling factor of the Ksyrium, which is a little overrated seen as nearly everyone has them.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

haz a tcr said:


> Nice ride!!!
> 
> Although IMO its a shame you jumped on the Ksyrium bandwagon.... there are a lot of nice wheels out there that are cheaper, lighter, and probably just as stiff.


Horning in on someone's new bike thread to diss their component choices? Class move.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*what?*



haz a tcr said:


> Nice ride!!!
> 
> Although IMO its a shame you jumped on the Ksyrium bandwagon.... there are a lot of nice wheels out there that are cheaper, lighter, and probably just as stiff.


agreed, there are also more expensive, heavier, and not as stiff. But dude, the KSYs are freaking bombproof, and one of the best all around training/racing wheels you can get. In my book, durability goes a long way. But all in all, in retrospect, I do think that in some cases, two sets of good wheels for the price you paid for a set of ksyriums does have its benefits....


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

BugMan said:


> Horning in on someone's new bike thread to diss their component choices? Class move.


Class move? Get over yourself! It was a friendly criticism at best. RBR is not all about getting down on all fours and praising everything a person posts. The point made was clearly valid and welcomed to others who are looking at building a bike. I have posted so much on MTBR and enjoyed and welcomed as have most others constructive criticism about bike builds.

K's are nice, very proven and incredibly reliable *but* there are also brilliant alternative options.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

funknuggets said:


> agreed, there are also more expensive, heavier, and not as stiff. But dude, the KSYs are freaking bombproof, and one of the best all around training/racing wheels you can get. In my book, durability goes a long way. But all in all, in retrospect, I do think that in some cases, two sets of good wheels for the price you paid for a set of ksyriums does have its benefits....


Amen- nearly 10,000 miles on a set of black Ks... while wheel B (lighter and cheaper) ended up with cracked rims at the eyelets and wheel C ended up with untrueable bent rims... the Mavics have never been trued or touched... and look good as new - wheel D's decals all peeled off after a few hundred miles. I wouldn't pay full retail for the Ks... just saying...


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> Amen- nearly 10,000 miles on a set of black Ks... while wheel B (lighter and cheaper) ended up with cracked rims at the eyelets and wheel C ended up with untrueable bent rims... the Mavics have never been trued or touched... and look good as new - wheel D's decals all peeled off after a few hundred miles. I wouldn't pay full retail for the Ks... just saying...


Just curious, what was wheel 'B' and 'C' and 'D'???


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

*The fork*

Nice bike. Can you comment on the fork? I am considering a Look but am turned off by the fact that their forks are so light. How does is handle? Is it too flexy? Is it safe?

I know most people think that the lighter a part is the better. But I only take that so far. Other manufacturers like Time and Reynolds dont manufature forks that light (although they could if they wanted). There must be a reason, right?


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

HazemBata said:


> Nice bike. Can you comment on the fork? I am considering a Look but am turned off by the fact that their forks are so light. How does is handle? Is it too flexy? Is it safe?
> 
> I know most people think that the lighter a part is the better. But I only take that so far. Other manufacturers like Time and Reynolds dont manufature forks that light (although they could if they wanted). There must be a reason, right?


Incredibly stiff. 

I had the stiffness numbers from a German source and the numbers were impressive. I will try post them.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Yep, the fork on the 585(HSC 5SL), is an amazing fork. It makes the bike feel planted in fast corners. There is no wallowing. It is often referred to as the best fork on the market.

The new Ritchey WCS carbon fork, also around 295g, just got a good write up in CN or Pez. The review is of a bike, but they commented on the fork in particular.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*"Benchmark"*

....Is the perfect word to describe the HSC5SL fork.
The best I've ever rode, especially at 50+ MPH in the twisties.


----------



## fletchnj05 (Apr 27, 2005)

HazemBata said:


> Nice bike. Can you comment on the fork? I am considering a Look but am turned off by the fact that their forks are so light. How does is handle? Is it too flexy? Is it safe?
> 
> I know most people think that the lighter a part is the better. But I only take that so far. Other manufacturers like Time and Reynolds dont manufature forks that light (although they could if they wanted). There must be a reason, right?


I'm 175-180 lbs and the fork feels amazing!


----------



## fletchnj05 (Apr 27, 2005)

rensho said:


> Sweet ride. Is that a 53? What bottle cages are those?


Cheap carbon cages. They are called "Planet Bike"


----------



## fletchnj05 (Apr 27, 2005)

meccio said:


> Peterpen, fantastic bike. I have a 2004 look KG 481 sl, with DA, FSA full carbon compact crank, ksyrium wheels, cinelli carbon stem and bar. Excellent bike, but considerably heavier than yours I am afraid.
> 
> Which bar have you mounted on your bike? FSA?


Yes I'm using FSA Wing Pro Alloy bars.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

Like the bike since I own one myself.
Question: what computer system are you using? I think I see a cadence
system (wireless?) mounted on your rear chainstay.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Sweet bike. BTW-I LOVE the K's. I've had mine (the original ones) for geez, like, FOREVER. They're having the freehub replaced now. Not too bad considering the miles on those pups.


----------



## fletchnj05 (Apr 27, 2005)

Road cyclist said:


> Like the bike since I own one myself.
> Question: what computer system are you using? I think I see a cadence
> system (wireless?) mounted on your rear chainstay.



Sorry guys I really suck with replying. I'm way too busy with home and work!
I'm using a Vetta V100 Wireless...


----------

